# Looking for a smaller motor.



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

What are you trying to power with it ??

Roy


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> What are you trying to power with it ??
> 
> Roy


1 seater Gokart.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

There are a few ebike hub motors that could sustain that power for a while if ventilated. Over on Endless Sphere forums I've seen a few bikes built around them. If you use it not as a hub motor but rather driving the kart's belt or chain, it should be easy to setup. 

There are also a few high-power brushless motor controllers around; ES forums have some in the for sale threads sometimes, and links to other places fairly regularly.
________
BEST HERBAL VAPORIZERS


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Might want to read through this thread. Convert a Car Alternator to motor. Takes a little digesting of info, but, this type motor is gaining in use, AND, it shows a go-cart conversion. 
http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=16328


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! Thx u guys! Ill read it and see what I can do. Alternator seems like I could get it cheap from a Pull-A-Part place around here.


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Amberwolf said:


> There are a few ebike hub motors that could sustain that power for a while if ventilated. Over on Endless Sphere forums I've seen a few bikes built around them. If you use it not as a hub motor but rather driving the kart's belt or chain, it should be easy to setup.
> 
> There are also a few high-power brushless motor controllers around; ES forums have some in the for sale threads sometimes, and links to other places fairly regularly.


When u say ebike motors u mean like these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRIC-SCOOTE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cac83bb1d


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

loki7714 said:


> Looking for a smaller DC motor somewhere in the range of 2-3 hp and some way to control the speed.


How about this? http://store.kta-ev.com/motors-dc-motors/amd-140-07-40012hp.aspx


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

major said:


> How about this? http://store.kta-ev.com/motors-dc-motors/amd-140-07-40012hp.aspx


Yeah that's a really nice looking one, just a lil more than i was looking to spend on the motor alone... (Ok a lot more.) (I'm poor lols.)


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

loki7714 said:


> When u say ebike motors u mean like these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRIC-SCOOTE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cac83bb1d


No, those are junk and probably can't even sustain the "rated" watts. 

I mean stuff like Nine Continents (9C) hub motors, some of the Bafang/BMCs, etc. 9C is what's used on http://e-bikekit.com stuff, and there are several manufacturers/etc. at http://ebikes.ca.

But to see which ones might do what you want, with or without mods, you'll want to poke around Endless Sphere's forums http://endless-sphere.com/forums/ to find the threads where people abuse the motors for hundreds or thousands of miles.  Of course, they also abuse other motors and get them to fail pretty quick, so that would help you eliminate those motors from your selection. 

Then there are the RC-motors like for "toy" helicopters; some of those can continously put out a few KW. Look up Recumpence on ES and there's a few interesting threads, including a trike he's currently tweaking for performance, that can overheat the tires. 
________


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thx so much!!!


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a smaller motor.http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-36-750.htm*

have you seen this one?
http://www.evparts.com/prod-MT5129.htm
at 600watts that is about .8hp with two of them say each rear wheel that would be 1.6hp total.

or you can check out these hub motors they have been talking about.
http://www.kellycontroller.com/index.php?cPath=21_62

800watts = 1.073HP
1000watts = 1.3HP
1500watts = 2HP
this is the equation i used for going from watts to HP
W x 0.00134 = HP

P.s. going thru the rest of my links, you might want to look at these 3 motors as well.
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-24-450.htm
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-36-750.htm
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-24-900.htm

GL on finding what you need!


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone on endless sphere suggested this beauty (such a reasonable price)
http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/24-volt-900-watt-motor-controller-throttle-kit-premium.html


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

loki7714 said:


> Someone on endless sphere suggested this beauty (such a reasonable price)
> http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/24-volt-900-watt-motor-controller-throttle-kit-premium.html


that looks like one heck of a deal for the motor+controller+throttle. post up some pics/video when you get this thing going!


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Evilsizer said:


> that looks like one heck of a deal for the motor+controller+throttle. post up some pics/video when you get this thing going!


That's what I said when I saw it! And I sure will!


----------



## loki7714 (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone know anything about this guy or site?
Nvm his post is gone....


----------

